# Help please if you can Beetle death



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

Hi guys, 
Want to run this by the other mechanics before I tear into my baby. Yesterday I was driving home from work and the engine just died no clunk, no sputter, no anything, it just quit like someone had turned off the switch, I tried to crank it but it just spins very fast like it has no compression or resistance. I am afraid I know what it is but wanted to see what anyone else thought.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

How many miles? Has the timing belt ever been changed?


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

110,000 i am not sure i got it at 96000 and had all the service records an receipts but lost them when i moved recently so can't say for sure


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

helpy


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Pop the timing belt cover off and look around. See if the belt has failed. That would be my first guess.


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

unfortunately that is what I am afraid of. Really can't afford to put a new engine in my bug right now ugh.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Won't know until you check it out. 

Let us know your findings.


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

Good news is timing belt is fine, bad news is now I am stumped. I don't think it is the fuel system I smell fuel if I crank it enough, guess coils but can't remember if one coil will shutdown the whole engine.


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

Ok checked all the fuses and realized that the fuel pump wasn't turning on when I opened the drivers door like it normally does, so now I think maybe fuel relay or pump any thoughts and who would be able to loan a scan tool I really need to pull codes at this point but I don'have a vagcom or a odbii scanner


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Autozone and the like can scan for free.


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

Can't get it there


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

replaced fuel relay, heard fuel pump kick on for a sec but car still will not fire off. I have no cel lights, no epc, no engine light, so I assume no codes are being triggered. Going to change the fuel filter next before I actually replace the pump.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Are you sure there timing belt is ok all the way around? You could have stripped a few teeth off.


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

Apparently I did something just like that, so I assume since this is an interference engine I am screwed? New engine in my future?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

New pistons and a head probably.


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

so a full rebuild, what do you think that would run if I do all the work aside from those things that I have to have a machine shop for.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Not a lot. I sold a set of 1.8T pistons for 70 bucks once and I know used heads aren't much, you don't even need a machine shop for anything. Maybe 600-700 in parts.


----------



## lowbug2001 (Dec 14, 2009)

i find its cheaper to just buy a used motor. That way you can just swap the motor still have a running car and you can rebuild the one you took out if you want when you get the money to do so easier on the wallet that way and you can hop up the one your rebuilding just my 2 cents on situations like this


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

I looked at doing that but dam cheapest one with less then 100k was 1500 I can rebuild for less.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Before you spend tons of money on what "Might" be wrong with the car I would find someone in your area to actually scan the car to see what the actual problem might be. There has to be someone in your area with a Vag com. 
http://www.vagtoolfinder.com/locator.aspx

Also check car shops that specialize in VW/Audi/Porsche etc... They will be more reasonable than the dealer. But if the dealer is the only option I would have them check it out and let you know what the problem is. Not the cheapest solution but better than replacing all sorts of parts and then finding out it was the turbo hose that slipped off or something fairly simple. 

I have been in a car when the timing belt failed and there were some pretty strange bumps and noises just before the engine died. But you are saying that wasn't the case with your car. 
It just simply stopped running. I am not saying it isn't the timing belt and yours was just more silent than others that go out but before assuming the worst I would definitely give it the benefit of
the doubt and have it checked out by someone that knows what they are doing.


----------



## sujidu (Aug 7, 2011)

Sounds just like what had happened with mine. Bought it at 85,000 miles and it started having problems. What it ended up being was my fuel pump went bad so we replaced that and the serpentine belt and cleaned the engine. What we didn't know was that the timing belt had probably skipped a tooth at that point. So HIGHLY suggest double checking your Timing belt because it was by sheer luck when i ended up replacing my timing belt a month or so later, that my engine wasn't destroyed  and one coil going bad wont exactly kill yer engine. it'll just run really really badly. (my poor car was neglected :/)


----------



## bluebug75 (Jul 7, 2011)

If it still turns over the belt is still on. Just my 2 cents.
Earl


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

You really won't know how bad the damage is, or if there is any, until you open it up. No reason to buy parts and such until you know what you are looking at.


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

Diagnoses was seized timing belt. looks like a timing belt was replaced at 80k but they only replaced the belt
haven't completely disassembled yet but the crank turns while the belt and cam stay still ugh
setting up a work space in my garage hope to start dis-assembly this weekend need a polydrive tool 
got to get it fixed as I have a datsun 620 truck I just picked up that is getting a full restore and turbo engine.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

It's not seized, it's most likely just broken down low where you can't see it readily. As far as the rebuild is concerned, you will want to replace all your bearings as well...they've taken an impact shock when the pistons contacted valves. I've found that engines rebuilt after interference hits inevitably seem to have problems after a rebuild, unless you spend the $$$ and do a complete overhaul (new valves, pistons, bearings, rods, etc.....and don't forget crank bearings). A bare minimum overhaul to obvious damage won't cut it and there will be issues afterwards.


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

Actually it isn't broke I have the cover off and it definitely must of seized up Crank turns belt and cam do not turn with it and belt is still tight, my thinking is the water pump stopped turning... Will know more when I get it all off with pictures
This happen at very low rpms I wasn't much above idle when it cut off. Full rebuild is just not possible don't have that kind of funds. If I have to go that route I will have to say bye to shrek  no way I can afford all those parts.


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

It's a shame I can build a brand new motor for a 79 Datsun pickup for an eighth of what it will cost me just to fix what I have to just to get the bug running


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

2 years later and I am finally about ready to put Shrek back on the road
new head, new timing belt kit from ECStuning with the gates kevlar belt
some new hoses here and there new oil of course, injectors cleaned and new plugs. been a long time and a long road to this point can't wait to hear it run again.


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

Well its done the Bug is back on the road now for a nice photo shoot!!!!!


----------



## nuff said (Nov 22, 2011)

*SHREK*

Hows the mobile running ? Did you not have to replace all those things that others recommended , like pistons ,rods ,blah blah...?


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

The rods where fine replaced head and timing belt kit and away I went for a 2500 mile 1 week road trip through Virginia and down the outer banks and the coast of SC


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

I just traded it in for a reef blue 2014 rline beetle


----------

